# Leo Morph?



## Joe-182 (Dec 6, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone can help me confirm this girl? I know she is a giant and have been told shes a HiGlow but havent seen many about so wanted to confirm.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

I am only on a phone so the colours aren't perfect...
Doesn't look Albino to me though, the spots look Black, so just a Hypo.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Hypo:2thumb:.


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

hi do you know her parentage are the spots brown the look it can you put a eye shoot up might give a idea if there any albino in there i say sunglow but could be as above a hypo


Paul


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Madhouse5 said:


> hi do you know her parentage are the spots brown the look it can you put a eye shoot up might give a idea if there any albino in there i say sunglow but could be as above a hypo
> 
> 
> Paul


Even if it is albino (which it's not looking that way) it's not a Sunglow because Sunglows are Super Hypo Carrot Tail Baldy (Tangerine) Albino.
No body spots.
Her head spots do look lighter but the body and tail spots look black on my PC, how old is she?
I have a SHCT that's got faded head spots that look brown but She's not albino at all. Her tail spots are black.

I'd say she's a Hypo with some Tang influencing.
Very big and very beautiful with it 
I'm guessing HiGlow would refer to an albino but I suspect this is not albino; but a very bright Hypo


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hypo  <10 spots =Hypo
0 spots (on the back) =Super hypo


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Originally speaking Sunglows and Hybinos are the same thing. Just names for each line of Hypo Albinos.
Ray Hine coined his line Hybinos and The Urban Gecko coined theirs Sunglows.

Because TUG's line are far superior many now refer to Sunglows as the SHTCT versions but technically they are the same.

Hypos are defined by the retention of the body spots in the banding.
There could be 1 or 100 spots on the body, providing they are in the banding it's Hypo.


----------

